# Push plates for a '94 Dodge Ram 2500?



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

I have found a complete plow setup for sale which is on a '95 Dodge Ram 1500. Can it be transferred to my '94 Dodge Ram 2500 farm truck which has light duty axles (7500 GVW)?

I've been plowing our 750' driveway for many years with a '46 Dodge Power Wagon and I've decided it would now be nice to have power steering and heat in the cab.

Do people think the auto transmission in my Ram 2500 is suitable for plowing?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

what brand of plow? and if you know what model plow?

as with anything if you are the driver you will probably take care of it and everything will be fine. if you let someone drive it they will tear it up for you.


----------



## djonas (Apr 15, 2001)

The seller doesn't know what plow is on the truck (I should be able to go to see it in the next couple of days to learn what he has). What I am trying to confirm is if the front axle of a light duty '95 Ram 2500 (built in '94 but it is actually '95 model year) is the same as a '95 Ram 1500? The Fisher Plow site indicates that they are the same (Dana 40s) so am hoping the push plates should bolt up to my truck without modification?? I've got a couple of old 8 ' Fisher plows around here that came off old GMC/Chevy 3/4 ton trucks but no undercarriage gear for a Dodge.

Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle has a 1994 Ram 2500 single cab 8' bed with an 8' Fisher Minute Mount on it. It plows pritty good.


----------

